# Give me some companies that are in the crypto game



## matty77 (22 January 2018)

Long time no thread or post, so hello again.

So does anyone have a list of AUS companies or know of any that are into crypto tech, blockchain, mining etc, not as their main business but developing the tech to compliment a already successful business?

I remember once there was a company in WA that listed a couple of years ago that was reportedly into mining crypto and also they were looking to be one of the first companies to get a license to grow marajuana in australia for medical purposes, i think they were first going to grow in Canada or maybe in the US somewhere first.. cant remember.

Anyway the reason for my question is I have been putting some $ into this crypto game, and now looking to maybe back the other end through shares into a company that is also involved?

thoughts?


----------



## greggles (23 January 2018)

Here are a few to get you started. The following companies are involved in the cryptocurrency game either directly or indirectly:

BCG - Bitcoin Group
YOJ - Yojee Limited
FFG - Fatfish Internet Group
RFN - Reffind Limited
CHP - Chapmans Limited
OOK - Ookami Limited
DCC - DigitalX Limited
FGF - First Growth Funds

Can anyone suggest any others?


----------



## So_Cynical (23 January 2018)

greggles said:


> Here are a few to get you started. The following companies are involved in the cryptocurrency game either directly or indirectly:
> 
> BCG - Bitcoin Group
> YOJ - Yojee Limited
> ...




Thanks for that list - will have a look though them.


----------



## PZ99 (23 January 2018)

In addition these stocks are outlined in this article from a week ago.

https://stockhead.com.au/tech/crypt...le-digit-gains/amp/?__twitter_impression=true

Some future / crypto-wanabees in that list. Holding S3R at present.

CCA Change Financial
MBM Mobecom 
NOV Novatti Group
SHO Sportshero
KYK Kyckr
ZYB Zyber Holdings
PIL Peppermint Innovations
S3R Serpentine Technologies
ACL Alchemia
ICI iCandy Internactive
TSN Transaction Solutions International
BPG Byte Power Group


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2018)

Might be doubling up on a few.

*Ticker* *Name* *2017 price change* *Price (Jan 4)* *2018 price change* *Mkt Cap*
BPG Byte Power Group 799% 0.009 0% 20115630
DCC DigitalX 7.06 0.345 1% 169753312
YOJ Yojee 5.46 0.32 6% 181376592
SHO Sportshero 3.45 0.14 40% 21723514
FFG Fatfish Internet Group 1.75 0.079 4% 34358176
OOK Ookami 1.72 0.14 -3% 19954792
ZYB Zyber Holdings 1.33 0.025 53% 9073101
FGF First Growth Funds 1.28 0.037 118% 13836458
NOV Novatti Group 1.11 0.385 4% 51489140
ACL Alchemia 0.71 0.049 0% 3896683.5
MBM Mobecom 0.58 0.42 7% 66406648
CCA Change Financial 0.35 0.81 -2% 64684924
ICI iCandy Interactive 0.14 0.16 14% 44350840
RFN Reffind -0.18 0.047 -4% 15465000
KYK Kycker -0.35 0.24 17% 18599938
S3R Serpentine Technologies -0.38 0.015 14% 5236169.5
CHP Chapmans -0.5 0.018 50% 13000000
TSN Transactions Solutions International -0.6 0.011 0%

https://stockhead.com.au/tech/crypto-new-pilbara-gold/


----------



## matty77 (23 January 2018)

thanks everyone great list to get me started, appreciated!


----------



## Value Hunter (24 January 2018)

I am surprised there are so many of these companies in Australia.


----------

